# curved stool



## ajyoung83 (Oct 1, 2002)

For the past few days I have had a slightly curved stool of normal thickness. One time I passed a stool which appeared to have thin tail about a half an inch long. Does anyone know what could cause a curved stool? Does everyone get pain with IBS or just some people? Also are the symptoms of colon cancer progressive or they appear and reappear over time? i.e. if you have thin stools would they get progressively thinner or could you have normal stools the next day?


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

From what I have read thin stools (nor "D" for that matter) are NOT usual signs of Cancer.Stool shapes and sizes differ from person to person.Not everyone with IBS has PAIN. But some form of abdominal discomfort is mandated for an IBS diagnosis.


----------



## poeticalms (May 10, 2002)

To Karl2001, I don't think is fair to generalize thin stools to cancer as you have in your post especially since I have had thin stools for the longest and continue to be cancer free. There are a whole slew of "symptoms" that could be signs of cancer. As far as curved stools, for me it all depends on what i have eaten that determine the size and shape of my stool.


----------



## arrrgh (Jul 26, 2002)

I have never heard of thin stools being a sign of cancer either. But I did read several places that they are caused by spasms in your colon. It squeezes an produces thin stools, sometimes long, sometimes not.







I hope that helps put you at ease. As long as their is no blood I personally don't believe they are any cause for great concern. I have them off and on too...Sara


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

To all....I'M SORRY!!!! TYPO!!!!! OPPPS!!!!After re-reading my post it did come across wrong.I intended to say that Thin stool are NOT a sign of cancer....but instead I said the opposite.







SORRY for the mis communication.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Aj, I'd have to agree with some of the above statements.Sometimes thin (shreddy) stools are a sign of something regarding the gut being irritated and especially spasms.My stools get that wat at times.I have a bad problem with spasms for which I get an antispasmodic med 4x a day and aprescription laxative that does not cause me further bowel distress.My husband recently had a polyp that was removed that turned out to be pre-cancerous.From the information the doctor received he said thet particular polyp would have turned cancerous for sure.My husband had no symptoms except being really tired for a couple of days and then all of a suddent he began to gush huge amounts of bloodand that went on for a couple of weeks.But even with all that bleeding, he had no serious abdominal discomfort, his vital signs kept looking good. His symptoms were gushing Blood w/ every attempt at a BP, tiredness and a bad bad lower back ache.A lot of people who have had cancer report no symptoms.So stool shape would have more to do with maybe spasms or stool stuck in one place creating a smaller path way for the passage so the stool will adjust to pass out of the body.However, if you are worried, it is always wise to see the doctor.sometimes it's the "little" things that help the doctor know which course of care is right for you as an individual.Kamie


----------



## ajyoung83 (Oct 1, 2002)

by shreddy what exactly do you mean? I have thin cylindrical stools. Please clarify on the word shreddy. My stools have been normal except for curving.


----------



## gala (Sep 24, 2002)

I'M CONFUSED TOO AS TO SHREDDY, DO YOU MEAN THAT THEY ARE NOT SMOOTH OR KIND OF SECTIONED.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think shreddy means loose with shredded edges.For the most part stool shape, curvature, etc. doesn't mean much of anything. It has to do with how your happen to push the stool out and the consistancy of the stool.In very advanced rectal cancer you can see pencil thin stools every single stool every single day. Basically just before the tumor blocks the rectum (or very lowest part of the colon) completely and totally.But tumors do not do the really big today, very small the next day knid of thing. Once it gets to the point it messes with stool size you are very far along and it doesn't disappear for days or weeks only to reappear later.By this stage you would have blood in the stools or other very noticable problems (like you didn't pass your last rectal exam).K.


----------

